# Umfrage: Seid ihr kurzsichtig?



## RavionHD (14. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
mich interessiert aktuell ob der Anteil kurzsichtiger bzw. fehlsichtiger Menschen bei Gamern oder grundsätzlich Menschen die viel vor dem PC größer ist als bei Menschen die nicht so oft vor dem PC sitzen.
Ich nehme mal an dass das ständige konzentriert sein auf einem bestimmten Punkt dazu führt dass all Jene die viel vor dem PC sitzen quasi dazu gezwungen werden ihre Augen zu kneifen welches bekanntlich zu einer Verlängerung des Augapfels und daher zur Kurzsichtigkeit führt.
Ich fange mal mit mir an:
Ich bin etwas kurzsichtig (links 1.75, rechts 1.25).


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der "Wieviel Dioptrien habt ihr" Thread?*

Ich hab keine Brille


----------



## RavionHD (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der "Wieviel Dioptrien habt ihr" Thread?*



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Brille


 
Dafür gibt es die Auswahlmöglichkeit "Nein" in der Umfrage.


----------



## Deeron (14. Januar 2014)

Seit 5 Jahren verschlechtern sich meine Augen nicht mehr. Kurzsichtig. Rechts: -5 Links: -4,5


----------



## Chinaquads (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der "Wieviel Dioptrien habt ihr" Thread?*



Deeron schrieb:


> Seit 5 Jahren verschlechtern sich meine Augen nicht mehr. Kurzsichtig. Rechts: -5 Links: -4,5


 
Ohm man du armer, da bist du ja fast blind.

Ich habe beidseitig -3,75 und bin mit dem Gedanken am spielen mir die Kügeln lasern zu lassen


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der "Wieviel Dioptrien habt ihr" Thread?*

rechts: -6 Links: -6,5; seit 2 Jahren stabil. 
Wenn ich mein Studium beendet habe werde ich mir meine Augen lasern lassen.


----------



## keinnick (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der "Wieviel Dioptrien habt ihr" Thread?*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> rechts: -6 Links: -6,5; seit 2 Jahren stabil.
> Wenn ich mein Studium beendet habe werde ich mir meine Augen lasern lassen.



So ähnlich sieht es bei mir auch aus. Dank Kontaktlinsen merke ich davon aber wenig.  Ne Brille setze ich eigentlich nur morgens und abends auf, die ist mir zu nervig und muss ständig bei jedem Staubkrümel geputzt werden .


----------



## orca113 (14. Januar 2014)

Meine Hornhaut ist verkrümmt, bin 34 und eigentlich sehe ich noch gut. Auch die Sehtests beim Betriebsarzt immer ok=keine Brille bei der Arbeit oder sonst was.

Aber ich bin bei uns Material Prüfer da brauche ich im Lesebereich 100% aber die schaffe ich nicht.

Dafür habe ich mir beim Optiker ne Brille machen lassen.

Jetzt muß ich aber zugeben das lesen und Bildschirmarbeit damit sehr angenehm ist und meine Augen nicht so Müde sind Abends.


----------



## RBOY (14. Januar 2014)

R: 5,25 L: 5
Dank Kontaktlinsen kaum merkbar. Hab selbst ne Packung fürs Freibad.


----------



## blaudoge (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der "Wieviel Dioptrien habt ihr" Thread?*

Bei der letzten Messung warens 1,25 und 1,5. Aber das dürfte sich inzwischen verschlechtert haben. Ich muss mal wieder zum Optiker... 



keinnick schrieb:


> So ähnlich sieht es bei mir auch aus. Dank Kontaktlinsen merke ich davon aber wenig.  Ne Brille setze ich eigentlich nur morgens und abends auf, die ist mir zu nervig und muss ständig bei jedem Staubkrümel geputzt werden .


 
Ach, ich habe die Brille den ganzen Tag auf, vom Aufstehen bis in die Nacht. Die Tapser und Staubkörnchen sehe ich irgendwann gar nicht mehr, bis ich die Brille wieder mal putze 

Mir sogar schon passiert, dass ich mit Brille unter die Dusche gestiegen bin...


----------



## wievieluhr (14. Januar 2014)

Bin Stabsichtig  hornhautkrümmung am start verstehste


----------



## marvinj (14. Januar 2014)

sieht nicht so aus


----------



## XcTus (14. Januar 2014)

Ich bin auch fast blind.  rechts: -6,5 links: -6,75


----------



## RavionHD (14. Januar 2014)

Mal eine Frage an alle stärker kurzsichtigen:

Habt ihr schonmal Probleme mit der Netzhaut und co gehabt?

Gerade bei starker Kurzsichtigkeit ist die Netzhaut ja stärker belastet, da sie sich ja dehnt.


----------



## XcTus (14. Januar 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an alle stärker kurzsichtigen:
> 
> Habt ihr schonmal Probleme mit der Netzhaut und co gehabt?
> 
> Gerade bei starker Kurzsichtigkeit ist die Netzhaut ja stärker belastet, da sie sich ja dehnt.


 
Persönlich bisher zum Glück noch nicht, bei mir in der Familie schon. Aber das ist zum Glück ja operabel.
Ich sollte das aber eigentlich auch mal wieder checken lassen, fällt mir bei der Gelegenheit ein.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (14. Januar 2014)

[X] Ja (In den Kommentaren schreiben wie stark); ->  links -3,5; rechts - 4,00,


----------



## Der-Ork (14. Januar 2014)

Bis jetzt alles i.O. trotz tägl. Arbeitszeit von 8 Std. am Rechner und jahrelangem Zocken (Rechner und Konsolen).


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (14. Januar 2014)

Von Geburt an Weitsichtig, also bekommt "vorm PC sitzen" noch Sinn für mich, wenn ich dadurch Kurzsichtig werde!


----------



## Avatarius (14. Januar 2014)

L -1,75 R -2,15


----------



## Sabe11 (14. Januar 2014)

Spiele seit Jahren stundenlang vorm PC, habe meine Arbeit Applikationsentwickler ist ebenfalls auch ständig vor dem PC, und habe noch nie Problene mit weit oder kurzsicht gehabt. Alles bestens, wie lange das noch so geht oder das ganze zur verschlechterung beiträgt weis ich jetzt nicht. Bin aber schon fast täglich 12std vorm PC


----------



## Rizzard (14. Januar 2014)

Seit vielen Jahren Keratokonus beidseitig.


----------



## RavionHD (15. Januar 2014)

Aktuell steht es gut 40:60, anscheinend ist Kurzsichtigkeit bei "Nerds" ja doch öfter vorhanden. 
Bei 53 Teilnehmern aber womöglich noch nicht sehr aussagekräftig.


----------



## Teutonnen (15. Januar 2014)

-2.5 / -2.5 - keine Netzhautkrümmung.

Ist aber angeboren (hat etwa mit 5-6 Jahren angefangen, seither praktisch unverändert) und alterniert meist so zwischen 2.25 und 2.75, je nach Tagesform.


----------



## callek (15. Januar 2014)

Ich bin auch kurzsichtig (-3,5 und -3,25). Ich denke aber nicht, dass sich das auf Gamer oder Nichtgamer reduzieren lässt. Fast jeder Beruf ist zum großen Teil mit PC-Arbeit verbunden, wenn man nicht gerade Handwerker oder ähnliches von Beruf ist.
Meine Eltern sind zum Beispiel ebenfalls kurzsichtig und die haben gar nichts mit Games am Hut. 

Ich hab aber mal in einer Doku, in der es um das menschliche Auge ging, gesehen, dass Leute mit blauen Augen verstärkt zur Kurzsichtigkeit neigen.


----------



## keinnick (15. Januar 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Aktuell steht es gut 40:60, anscheinend ist Kurzsichtigkeit bei "Nerds" ja doch öfter vorhanden.
> Bei 53 Teilnehmern aber womöglich noch nicht sehr aussagekräftig.



Meine Kurzsichtigkeit begann glaub ich schon mit 8 Jahren. Da war ich noch kein Nerd... wobei doch, das war schon ne ziemliche Nerdbrille damals.


----------



## Plutonix (15. Januar 2014)

Noch -0.75 / -1.25 
Aber sollte mal wieder messen... denke ist schlechter geworden.


----------



## Obilankenobi (15. Januar 2014)

-3,0 auf beiden Augen auch schon ewig und immer


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Januar 2014)

Knapp -6 auf beiden Augen.


----------



## beren2707 (15. Januar 2014)

[x] Ja

Habe mit starker Weitsichtigkeit angefangen; hatte bis zum Alter von 5 Jahren eine lange Zeit nicht diagnostizierte Hornhautentzündung, die bleibende Vernarbungen hinterlassen hat, die aber mittlerweile so gut wie verheilt sind. Mittlerweile bin ich in der Kurzsichtigkeit bei -4 und -3,5 Dioptrien angekommen, stagniert seit ~5 Jahren.


----------



## CL4P-TP (15. Januar 2014)

Jup

Kurzsichtig:
Rechts 3,25
Links 2,75


----------



## Placebo (18. Januar 2014)

-0,5 auf beiden Augen
Hat gereicht, um den Sehtest für den Führerschein nicht zu bestehen


----------



## havoc131 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der "Wieviel Dioptrien habt ihr" Thread?*

Bei mir ist das so, das beide Augen ungefähr so bei 3,0 liegen


----------

